# Exmouth, any updates for overnighting?



## Deleted user 48797 (Jun 6, 2018)

Has anyone used Exmouth seafront lately please?
Thanks.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 6, 2018)

I was there on Sunday in the car. 37 vans parked up, chairs all over the pavement and some bloke taking up two spaces with his table and chairs. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Floridaphill (Jun 9, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> I was there on Sunday in the car. 37 vans parked up, chairs all over the pavement and some bloke taking up two spaces with his table and chairs. It's embarrassing.



Table and chairs.
I always thought wild camping was about being discrete as possible !
No wonder the locals get upset and good wild camping spots are getting stopped.


----------



## QFour (Jun 10, 2018)

Biggest problem is they are now all over the internet. Any spot that is seen to be suitable is placed on Social Media within minutes and the next week 10 turn up. We only have ourselves to blame and it’s to late now to start whinging about it. Nothing anywhere to say you cannot get your table and chairs out or even extend the awning. Nothing to say you should not park sideways for a sea view or take up all the available space. Even the Traveling Community are now using MH’s wonder where they get their info for overnight stops.


----------



## Floridaphill (Jun 10, 2018)

QFour said:


> Biggest problem is they are now all over the internet. Any spot that is seen to be suitable is placed on Social Media within minutes and the next week 10 turn up. We only have ourselves to blame and it’s to late now to start whinging about it. Nothing anywhere to say you cannot get your table and chairs out or even extend the awning. Nothing to say you should not park sideways for a sea view or take up all the available space. Even the Traveling Community are now using MH’s wonder where they get their info for overnight stops.



All very true but an enforced, "pay for the bays you are occupying" discourage that parking sideways which in my view is inconsiderate at best.
It could still be free parking but fines for bad parking.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 10, 2018)

Exmouth isn't even a bargain at £11 a night and whatever extra for the day, with no facilities but a toilet.


----------

